# Extended warranty worth it for 2011 Routan?



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

I was was wondering if it's worth getting extended 100k mile warranty for my 2011 Routan knowing overall it has less issues than the 2009 and 2010 models. Any suggestions?:wave:


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

To me it would depend on the equipment you have - I bought one with mine partially because we have the dual RSE system, and we would fix it no matter what if it stopped working. My understanding is it is quite expensive to replace the 2nd row screen if it stops working. The amount of electronics in the car is the main reason for me - I don't do self-repair on those issues. 

Some people will suggest taking the money you invest in a warranty and putting it away in the bank to cover any repairs out of warranty.


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

Yea I have the RSE model. From what I've read it could be upward of 2k to replace the back tv which is about the same price for an extended warranty.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Plus there are teething problems with the Pentastar engine and 2011 was the first MY for that motor. 
http://www.autoweek.com/article/20120813/CARNEWS/120819959 

And the transmission going 120k miles b/t servicing? 

...I dunno, I could see the warranty paying for itself this time. 

VW genuine extended warranties are cheaper when you purchase still in warranty, and the lower the mileage on the vehicle the cheaper it is. I believe I've read elsewhere that the price-points are on the 10k intervals on the odometer, but not sure of that.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere that there was a problem with some of the engines that were built in the Mexico plant. I believe the 2011 Vans all have engines from the Michigan plant, though that may have been a different issue entirely. 

We're keeping the van as long as possible, and since I got such a huge discount on the van, it was still substantially cheaper after buying the Volkswagen warranty that spending the extra money for a Sienna. 

Plus it threw the dealer a bone at the time of sale since we originally was going to buy a different color, and after they spent all the time prepping it for final delivery, my wife changed her mind on the color and we had to come back two days later to get a different van. 

The cost of the warranties are negotiable as well.


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Purchased it for our 2012 as we do drive our vehicles through there useful life before costing major bucks. 

Amount of electronics is what scared us into it. 

KC.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

We got it for our 2010, and while I'm glad we have it, I think if anything it will be used for the heavy electronics in our SEL. Mechanically not sure if we'll use it. I know people will freak when they read that but I think our van has been awesome. If your considering buying it, call Chris Farnham @ VW of Langhorne http://www.vwoflanghorne.com He is the bomb on getting you a great price. The dealer we bought from was $1000 higher than Chris. I think out the door for 6years/100K was $1,7XX with tax (I live in PA so I have to pay tax), and he came in real close to www.volkswagenextendedwarranty.com. I think he was a like $25 bucks higher or something like that. 

If you do get it, get it at 9,999 miles, there is no sense in getting it RIGHT NOW like VEW.com will push you to. The 100K will add on to mileage so technically you be covered for 6 years and 119,999 miles (120K). The next time to buy it would be at 19,999 but there will be a price increase, could be nominal that's your choice, but then you'd be covered for 6 years 130K. It' nice to have for piece of mind. Like Zambee said some guys will tell you to bank the money, well things come up and that could become quick disposable income(mini vacation), I'd rather spend it while I got it and not have to think about it.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Are these aftermarket or VW? The dealership offered me an aftermarket one and I declined because it wasn't from VW.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Chedman13 said:


> Are these aftermarket or VW? The dealership offered me an aftermarket one and I declined because it wasn't from VW.


They make more on them(third party), Call Chris if you want a VW warranty our warranty is the platinum or something like that--top of the line one.


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

I just got quoted $1819 the platinum extended warranty. The warranty adds another 48k miles on top of the 33k miles I have now. I thought the warranty extends to 100k not 81k. Does this sound like a reasonable quote?


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

NCrsx said:


> I just got quoted $1819 the platinum extended warranty. The warranty adds another 48k miles on top of the 33k miles I have now. I thought the warranty extends to 100k not 81k. Does this sound like a reasonable quote?


No, I'd rather pay that in repairs. 81k isn't a lot.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

NCrsx said:


> I just got quoted $1819 the platinum extended warranty. The warranty adds another 48k miles on top of the 33k miles I have now. I thought the warranty extends to 100k not 81k. Does this sound like a reasonable quote?


First off, your warranty price is already going to be higher due to your mileage. The best price point is at 9,999 miles, your already at 33k. Also did you ask for a different length like 75k. It's broken down into years and mileage. I bought 6 years/100k. I could have bought a 5/100, 4/100, 5/75, 6/60, etc... Who did you talk to?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

Keep in mind that the length of coverage time is base on the actual model year and not the in service date of the vehicle. If your Routan is an '11 model year the extended coverage becomes effective from 1/1/11 even if you purchased the vehicle on 12/15/11. So you could actually wind up under the mileage cap and still have your coverage expire based on the model year. I learned this the hard way with a '03 Eurovan that we purchased new.


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

58kafer said:


> First off, your warranty price is already going to be higher due to your mileage. The best price point is at 9,999 miles, your already at 33k. Also did you ask for a different length like 75k. It's broken down into years and mileage. I bought 6 years/100k. I could have bought a 5/100, 4/100, 5/75, 6/60, etc... Who did you talk to?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I talked to Sales rep from volkswagonextendedwarranty.com. She didn't mentioned anything about mileage options. She give me one option until I hit 35k miles then the price would go up. Knowing that we have a 60k mile powertrain warranty and only get 21k more miles coverage, it might not be worth it. I might put the money in the bank for any routan problem.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Call Chris, vew will negotiate too, but they are way to pushy. Chris will talk to you like a friend and advise you on the best deal. He will explain the mileage, the time the warranty starts etc. you are not getting a regurgitated speech. 

When I bought our warranty I went a year over but calculated it of the mileage precisely. So I should run out if warranty mileage wise before the six years by roughly a year.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Our extended warranty was sold as a 'VW Factory Extended Warranty' overwritten by a third party. Still a third party that has cut a deal with VW to offer the warranty. I am sure VW is making a good buck off of it.

The dealer we purchased it from was very easy going and not relying on any high pressure sales tactics. They are pretty laid back which I do appreciate.

KC.


----------

